
Open Startups List - ferminrp
https://open-startups.xyz/
======
Etheryte
As it is, the website is a usability nightmare. Why should opening regular
links be Javascript functions? There is no tab navigation, you can't use
accessibility tools and you can't use any mouse interactions besides the
hardcoded click event.

It's a nice idea, but I'm really surprised that even a page as simple as this
can suffer from over engineering.

~~~
est31
> Why should opening regular links be Javascript functions?

This is annoying me in the youtube redesign as well. When you visit a channel
you can't open the "videos" tab in a new tab because it's implemented as a
javascript thing instead of a proper link.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Yeah, this trend is pretty lame. For me, now it's often hard to just cut/paste
a string to enter a search different tab.

------
brianbreslin
There are a bunch of other lists of open startups:

[https://baremetrics.com/open-startups](https://baremetrics.com/open-startups)

[https://postmake.io/open](https://postmake.io/open)

------
dennisy
I love this movement / idea.

I am however interested in what people feel the benefits are to the companies
who decide to operate in this manner?

~~~
andygcook
Andy from Tettra here. We recently made all our metrics public using
Baremetrics. We're very transparent internally and decided to be transparent
externally too. You can check out our metrics here:
[https://tettra.baremetrics.com/](https://tettra.baremetrics.com/)

The honest answer is that when we asked ourselves the true downsides of people
outside our company knowing our numbers, we couldn't really think of any that
were actually that detrimental. Sure, potential investors or acquirers are now
going to know how we're doing, but they'd find that out in due diligence
anyways.

The thinking for why we made the decision to share is that it helps us with
marketing because people want to follow along with our story. It also holds us
more accountable because we're building in the open, similar to a public
company. We get a lot of people who reach out that want to work for us or
partner with us because we share so much. Happy to answer more questions if
folks are interested.

~~~
dennisy
Thanks Andy, do you think this makes sense for B2B and B2C companies to the
same level? Do you think there are certain product categories which do not fit
into the model, i.e less developer focused?

------
hanniabu
I don't see an explanation anywhere, what is an "open startup"?

~~~
duncan-donuts
From the subheading of the site.

> All these startups and side projects are building out in the open. Check
> them out!

I think this definition is a little lose though. I went to try and see the
Muzeek source code and the only thing I found was open source SDKs. I wouldn’t
call that building in the open

~~~
fourthark
Apparently it has nothing to do with open source, bur open business practices
and metrics.

A bit of a hijack of the word "open" but I'll be generous and say "naming is
hard".

~~~
MiroF
If I have to pay money to use something, it's not open. It's a total cooption

~~~
droidist2
What happened to "free as in speech, not free as in beer"?

~~~
MiroF
I don't have to pay to speak either

~~~
droidist2
That's true, but not what they mean by that saying. It's distinguishing
between the two common usages of "free" to clarify that free and open-source
software isn't about price.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis_versus_libre#%22Free_be...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis_versus_libre#%22Free_beer%22_vs_%22freedom_of_speech%22_distinction)

------
davnicwil
I'm doing this right now! Well sort of - I'm blogging [0] about trying to
build [https://boxci.dev](https://boxci.dev) from just an idea to a product
with paying customers in 10 weeks, with the aim of recording the whole process
transparently. I'm 3 weeks in.

I'm doing it while following along with the YC Startup School program, and
writing about applying the learnings from there in practice is one of the
goals of the blog. Hopefully it'll be entertaining / useful for fellow hackers
and bootstrappers in the community.

[0] [https://davnicwil.com/zero-to-startup-in-ten-
weeks](https://davnicwil.com/zero-to-startup-in-ten-weeks)

------
sheeshkebab
Open business startups (I think), not open source

------
carapace
This reminds me of the (mind-blowing) book "Honest Business: A Superior
Strategy for Starting and Managing Your Own Business" by Salli Rasberry and
Michael Phillips

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/honest-business-a-superior-
st...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/honest-business-a-superior-strategy-for-
starting-and-managing-your-own-business/oclc/33101415)

------
lecarore
Opening this on Firefox mobile with js off by default. Half empty page, ok
I'll turn js on. Then the scroll just changed on the end of a scrolling swipe,
damn that's not user friendly. Like, I tap down, swipe to scroll, and when
releasing it Scrolls by a few items.

~~~
ferminrp
Hey lecarore, not sure I understand whats happening to you once you turn js
on. If you can spare a couple of minutes, can you send me an email with a
screenshot or recording? Hello@open-startups.xyz

------
elkos
There is also Alephobjects creators the Lulzbot 3D printers. I'm not sure
about the start-up thing but they are making open hardware and they are very
open about their modus operandi and finance. Does this work?

------
chris5745
I see the financial data is validated by Stripe, but how would this compare
to, for example, a 10-Q or 10-K? Is the Stripe data a complete representation
of the financial state of these businesses?

------
_____s
Something I would love to see is how much it costs to keep some of these
smaller startups running. Cushion app used to do this and it was really great.

------
marvindanig
I like [https://macopenweb.com/](https://macopenweb.com/) too!

------
not_a_moth
Er, the first couple listed were created by the same guy. Did that same guy
create open-startups.xyy and/or is OP?

~~~
ferminrp
Hey! I'm ordering them by the number of clicks they get. None of these
startups are mine.

You can see a screenshot of my Google Analytics data here:
[https://ibb.co/THtnDtX](https://ibb.co/THtnDtX)

------
dominikposmyk
Have you seen [https://www.equityfront.com/](https://www.equityfront.com/)?
You can use it to easily share startup updates and monthly results with the
world.

